# >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <<< (Looking for id



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi all!
I've been beating my head into the ground for over a year trying to create a mechanical gear-driven supercharger that would be both strong and reliable without needing to do a lot of additional work to see power. Here's where I'm at, and YES, I will post pictures once I get her cleaned-up a bit. Right now, it looks like an old coffee can with gears and hoses coming out...but it's working!!!!!!!!!!!
It's not on the car yet, but I'm getting close. The issue is that the mounting brackets are unfinished and the bearing assembly I used isn't rated for higher velocity rotation...but I'll upgrade to get what I need.
I'm kind of posting to see what you guys have in your heads for ideas. Imagine that you have access to an automated mechanical lathe and a full machine shop of metal working tools. Share your ideas. If you've ever come across an idea on a napkin and can get a scribble online, do it! I've got 30 days of uninterrupted time on the lathe and I'm going to perfect my idea to work for my needs, but I'd love to see other ideas from people like me....who want boost and speed....but, without the cash outlay.
So, I've got five near pure aluminum ore cubes that measure 8" by 8" by 12" and I can lathe then to long tubes, or even multi-port cubes so long as the pressuring chambers are round and remain the same diamter from one end to the other.
THAT'S YOUR MISSION. THIS MESSAGE WILL SELF-DESTRUCT...(sorry, saw MI-III this morning...)

This simple image was my inspiration.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

this actually looks pretty nifty, ill be keeping watch on this


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (drracing07)*

I just finished turning (on the lathe) an external gear housing, but because it was oblong and larger at the end of the engine gear, it will take a bit of spit and polish before I can carve out my gear-oil guides.
I'm trying to get a mathematically accurate three-gear system, but the temperature and rate of velocity outpace the rating for the best gear-oil I can find. Basically, there's a 5" diameter gear that is turned by a pulley directly relative to the motor's RPM. That gear turns a 1/3rd gear and consequently speeds the RPMs over 4 times the rotational rate of the motor. That gear alone could technically push about 6psi, but I'm trying to see if I can make my 5" gear 1" thick, my 1/3rd down gear 2.5" thick so that I can use a third gear at 1/2 down to turn the impeller shaft effectively doubling the maximum pressure to nearly 12psi. If, IF I can get that third gear to sit correctly on top of the wider 1/3rd down gear and rotate in the same direction as the 5" gear, it could prove to balance out the rotation and I might even be able to go to a 1/3rd down gear instead of a 1/2 down. That could effectively create 20-23psi without anything additional if I can get the impeller to stay solidly in place with adequate oil cooling and NO vibration.
The bearings are kicking my a55 because I was under the impression that wheel bearings would be functional up to the neighborhood of 4 or 5k RPM, but because I'm a t-w-a-t...I didn't calculate the temperature for the seals to maintain long term use. In the wheel, they get consistent rotational speed and heat, but in this application, they could see a very wide range of temperatures...all of them immediately variable to upwards 5k RPM just by dropping the accelerator to the floor in a low enough gear.
If you guys don't mind, can I ask that take a peek around on line and see if you can find some high-rotation, balanced gear bearings for this project? I'm already aware of most of the automotive applications, but maybe I'm missing something in another field that I'm not familiar with? Farming, machinery, spelunking...anything that can spin up to 15k and not melt would b great!!!
Thanks for the support...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Or you could jump on Ebay and just buy a vortech supercharger. How do you realy think your going to make your own? Sorry no offense here but I do not see some one making there own supercharger.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ... (Scooter98144)*

I own a Vortech already and I had a BBM Lysholm for years, but it's not about the power, it's about the design challenge.
I saw a clutched, two-speed supercharger in action the other day and the only thing different was the three-geared pulley drive. The feed and discharge set-up couldn't have been simpler. I'm no Picasso on the lathe, but I've made a bunch of billet pieces for a few different cars and this is an opportunity to do something that I've never seen done.
I don't recall the brand name of the clutched system, but the thing was tiny and threw some massive low-end torque out. This guys ABA felt like it was pulling over 300whp...no dyno, but it would smoke my VR without question.
Basically, it was this project that I feel confidently competent to complete, or trying to build a one-off AWD set-up....and that's never going to happen. How many people get free run of a complete machine shop without any limits? I've got to do something with this time and I just want to see what's possible.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Or you could jump on Ebay and just buy a vortech supercharger. How do you realy think your going to make your own? Sorry no offense here but I do not see some one making there own supercharger.


This comment is the exact reason the VW community as a whole is so far behind as far as what its using and the power our cars can make. Because no one believes in doing something new and innovating.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ... (Scooter98144)*

First of all nice to see someone who believes in home grown inovation and inventiveness







Keep those of us who have an need to make are cars better though our own inventivness informed. Congrat's dude...


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
This comment is the exact reason the VW community as a whole is so far behind as far as what its using and the power our cars can make. Because no one believes in doing something new and innovating. 



I doubt that this idea will lead to a new frontier in 4-banger delight, but I'm kind of tired of seeing the same old things with different finishes. I appreciate the support and I'm doing what I can to make sure that the next generation of Dub drivers has the same level of tenacity that I was instilled with when I made the switch almost 17 years ago.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_First of all nice to see someone who believes in home grown inovation and inventiveness







Keep those of us who have an need to make are cars better though our own inventivness informed. Congrat's dude...























If there's one thing I've learned by doing a lot of my projects on my own, it's that innovation is what keeps the spirit of the VW name alive. As all cars keep folding into the one-size-fits-all mold that the appear to be doing, I'll feel confident that my car has something that they will not, no matter the amount of money they spend.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

I made a little headway last night, but learned the hard way that a Wilson's "Diamond Ground" lathe tip is a hell of a lot sharper than a piece of class-B aluminum.
I tried to turn a pulley wheel and I went a bit thin on the center section in an effort to keep the overall weight down, but on the last 30 or so revolutions, the tip was trying to "find" the lead-off point and it got into one of the grooves and just kept going. So how I have a shiny new blunt-force ninja star...
I'll be back at it tomorrow if all goes well. I'll try to post the first photos as soon as I can. I've been told that I need to "blur" or mask out other people's projects because they are all pretty private. One guy here is working on an aluminum bodied, plastic housed completely POWER-FREE water heater...and the water that it spits out is hot enough yo cook pasta right out of the tap!!! Some of these guys are just so cutting edge that I feel like a guy working with Play-Dough. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## juicymarkdeucey (May 5, 2008)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Dude, if you lived near me I would buy you a beer! Keep it up dude, you'll get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (juicymarkdeucey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicymarkdeucey* »_Dude, if you lived near me I would buy you a beer! Keep it up dude, you'll get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Dude, if you lived near me, I'd ask you to come by and hold this freaking TIG welder still. But seriously, thanks for the support.
I've got a veined pressure/compressor housing but it needs to be honed and fine-polished or I'll get back-flow and loss at the venturi.
I think I'll feel comfortable posting my first photos this evening. Be gentle.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Alright, a brief update. I decided to try something ENTIRELY different with this supercharger just just to test the possibilities, so in lieu of my limited metallurgy skill, I went for something extremely simple. I'll be posting photos tomorrow or maybe Wednesday, but I'll give a description for your to kind of get the idea.
First, I opted for a flow-line that was less restrictive than a centrifugal SC and lighter than a twin-screw. It resembles the letter "U", but on it's side. The top ends of the "U" are the intake and discharge ports, the upper being my intake pipe. Instead of using a "pipe", I opted for a square port structure with the exception of the points where the piping connects to the charger.
It's got a dual-gear structure with a 4:1 ratio, so depending upon the gear ratio, this should be stable up to around 75k RPM and a maximum boost of roughly 25psi...MAX, period. The gear housing is oil cooled with a direct feed line and an alternate return line that keep the gears and bearings lubricated with minimal liquid resistance.
The impeller is something like the kind of turbines used in water power generation, but is more often called a "squirrel cage" fan. The major difference is that these blades are supported on two sides instead of by single pinion like most centrifugal charger impellers. Basically, the impeller is supported by dual internal and external roller bearings so that he linearity can be kept closely in check, effectively secure BOTH ends of the impeller giving it more tensile strength and overall rigidity. Unlike ball bearings, roller bearings are long, linear and have much, much better heat dispersion capabilities. The blades can be pitched as much as 15 degrees...and that means it's pushing a huge mass of air. Internally, the pitch of the blades can be used in conjunction with different gear sizes to control the boost and RPM boost range....something that requires an entirely different impeller in a centrifugal charger and is all but impossible with a twin-screw.
I'm having a custom billet pulley wheel made so that it can be used directly in the existing factory ABA pulley system and does NOT require a "mounting kit". Instead, an additional pulley will be fastened to the cam gear and it will belt-drive the larger pulley gear on the charger where it will in turn drive a smaller 4:1 gear that turns the impeller.
I realize that this sounds like a world-class cluster ****, but it's the coolest thing ever to hear this frigging thing spin up. It doesn't sound like a Lysholm, and it is far less whiny than a Paxton, but it's unmistakably NOT natural aspiration. I've yet to fully install it into my car other than to check the roller bearings and linearity of the impeller, but it is looking very, very good.
All in all, I'm aiming to get a constant 10-12psi from it and if that happens, I may just use the template to make a version that could be adapted to any car with a need for boost.
Thanks for the kind words of support. I assure you that it is appreciated.


_Modified by munkittrick at 9:52 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Forgot to add...
I'm looking for a very, very high-end bypass-valve to do the recirculation instead of a BOV. Do you guys know of one that can use the manifold vacuum without an electrical solenoid...IE, spring controlled? I'll need one that offers relatively easy spring swaps as I'm testing the set-up on the road. On the bench just running atmospheric through the unit, I'm showing back-flow (negative) boost at deceleration surge of as much as 14psi. Bear in mind that the surge isn't consistent and would disipate very quickly...unless you're a "competitive commuter" and shift all the way in the high 6-7k RPM range at every light.
Just tell me what you think and I'll try to get it completed to show off soon.
Thanks.


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

sounds like something i wanna see!
Make it happen


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

The forge 007 and any of those knockoffs ought to all be spring controlled and usable for your application.


----------



## vanilla gorilla (Jul 7, 2004)

this sounds awesome. I will be following this for a while!
good luck man,


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vanilla gorilla)*

Okay, so some total ash-hole made an unannounced "visit" to the shop last night and decided to make-off with ALL of the raw metal and my freshly honed charger housing. Needless to say, I'm pissed-off.
However, from tragedy often comes innovation. After describing the pieces to the policeman who took my report, I realized that I had made a miscalculation or my first design. Since I can't get photos of the pieces that were stolen, I figured I'd post a "brochure" for you to look at.
Theoretically, it's a flawless design...but then again, so was the previous one. I'm going to get back to work ASAP because I'm down to roughly 10 days before the shop reopens for business.
Take a look below and see if you see anything that strikes you as lacking or out of place.


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

I am no engineer.
But there needs to some serious sealing for air not to be turbulent, no?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (TVR)*

the biggest problem i see with this style of design, is that a squirrel-cage fan design... moves a PILE of air.. REALLY efficiently... but as soon as there is any sort of pressure differential across it, the flow (and efficiency) will drop to just about nill.
I don't know the specifics, and i'm not a mech eng, just electrical... so i could be VERY mistaken... however, I still want to see what you come up with.
-Nate


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

With a traditional squirrel cage fan, this would be true. But the limited flow of that design is addressed for this application buy having a central hub instead of an end-mounted caps and a hollow core. Most squirrel-cage fans have to battle the internal resistance of the air being spun into a central vortex, whereas this design utilizes the entire face of each blade until peak pressures are met at which point they simply redirect the pent up pressure into the "sling-shot" vortex where the flow, coupled with the hemispherical rotation actually accentuates the speed upon exit or discharge. Since the blades extend all the way to the core of the rotation, and that rotation is solidified by axial supports on both ends, the pressure wave (as it were) is actually forced FROM the center of the hub toward the outer edge of the blades and fan housing actually INCREASING the rate of flow.
Eventually, all rotational devices will meet the end of their productive range of compression, but this particular design should effectively reach well in to the 8-10k engine RPM without a loss or disruption of air-flow. The real efficiency of the design is that it doesn't need to spin at 20k to generate effective pressure so the air charge is inherently cooler and gets less agitated as it flows.
As for the point made by "TVR", there needs to be a highly directional flow, or at the very least a nearly unrestricted flow. I hope that my air diagnostic computer models will prove to be accurate in that the air will enter into a tube via a rounded port, then be "forged" into a square pressure chamber and finally be reinforced by the internal vacuum of the air pressure.
This is all very, very elementary physics, which I claim NO fame to be the master of, but I do know the dynamics of air pretty well and I really think this thing will be capable of greater pressure, longevity and performance than anything before it. Not MINE specifically, but the guy who comes in next and finds the law that we can bend in order to get the design to the next level.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

so will you be able to fab something up soon?


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (TVR)*

Yes, I'm waiting for my new aluminum cores to arrive. I'm calibrating all of my tools tomorrow in anticipation of a Friday delivery.
This time, I'm going to let my HD mini video-cam run while I'm working so that I have something to show.
Just a side note as an educated answer to your earlier question, my air-flow modeling reference showed that I actually LOST boost when I tried to hone down my edges for a tighter seal. Interestingly, the additional material created turbulence and wreaked havoc on the high-rev stability inside the tube. This computer isn't perfect by any means, but it's been pretty dead-on for this project, so I have to trust it until I have more time and money to experiment.
Thanks for the words of support guys....


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (munkittrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_
This time, I'm going to let my HD mini video-cam run while I'm working so that I have something to show. 
*awesome, videos are always good + pics and commentary, lol







* 
Just a side note as an educated answer to your earlier question, my air-flow modeling reference showed that I actually LOST boost when I tried to hone down my edges for a tighter seal. Interestingly, the additional material created turbulence and wreaked havoc on the high-rev stability inside the tube...

Interesting! i am looking forward to some progress! nice


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

So your saying a squirrel cage fan running at less that 10k rpm is going to make boost. Can you please post any links to any info backing up this star-trek wording you just posted?
You sound a lot like the folks on youtube making these..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4qjZocje0c 
I love the last thing you say. Bending the rules and some one else will make it work. LOL..


_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_ With a traditional squirrel cage fan, this would be true. But the limited flow of that design is addressed for this application buy having a central hub instead of an end-mounted caps and a hollow core. Most squirrel-cage fans have to battle the internal resistance of the air being spun into a central vortex, whereas this design utilizes the entire face of each blade until peak pressures are met at which point they simply redirect the pent up pressure into the "sling-shot" vortex where the flow, coupled with the hemispherical rotation actually accentuates the speed upon exit or discharge. Since the blades extend all the way to the core of the rotation, and that rotation is solidified by axial supports on both ends, the pressure wave (as it were) is actually forced FROM the center of the hub toward the outer edge of the blades and fan housing actually INCREASING the rate of flow.
Eventually, all rotational devices will meet the end of their productive range of compression, but this particular design should effectively reach well in to the 8-10k engine RPM without a loss or disruption of air-flow. The real efficiency of the design is that it doesn't need to spin at 20k to generate effective pressure so the air charge is inherently cooler and gets less agitated as it flows.
As for the point made by "TVR", there needs to be a highly directional flow, or at the very least a nearly unrestricted flow. I hope that my air diagnostic computer models will prove to be accurate in that the air will enter into a tube via a rounded port, then be "forged" into a square pressure chamber and finally be reinforced by the internal vacuum of the air pressure.
This is all very, very elementary physics, which I claim NO fame to be the master of, but I do know the dynamics of air pretty well and I really think this thing will be capable of greater pressure, longevity and performance than anything before it. Not MINE specifically, but the guy who comes in next and finds the law that we can bend in order to get the design to the next level.
Thanks guys!!!
  


_Modified by Scooter98144 at 5:56 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

If I could post links to anyone else who is doing it,I wouldn't be bothering with it myself. I'm not using a "squirrel cage" fan, just the tumbler blade design. My idea has always been to have a closed style tumbler blade design as it has proven to be far and away the most efficient design ever presented. My only obstacle was the open-air distortion that is cause at the center of the rotation reducing efficiency at some point along the way....making the design fail. My design, both in theory and in computer models shows that it effectively defeats the turbulence allowing the engine to rotate with now undesirable distortion.
I'm heading to the shop to see if my materials came in this morning. Catch you guys this evening.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

The problem I see with the design is static pressure.
You need to be able to push a hell of a lot of static into a motor to make it work. It's not just the volume, it's also the pressure and with a squirriel cage setup, I think you'll be very limited in the amount of static it'll push.
Interesting concept though...


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

It's all speculation until you bolt it on







Good work on this, am subscribe^^;;


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EugeneDubbin* »_It's all speculation until you bolt it on


Pardon me for laughing my A55 off, but there's a lesbian who lives downtown who has a shirt that says "It's all speculation until you strap it on". If it helps, I spit my coffee about 3 feet. Thanks for the laugh.
As for the design, it's not speculation, it's theory. Speculation is an unrealized idea in the form of a thought. Theory is an unproven idea that has no working model that provides enough positive information to move to the next stage of a tangible design. Squirrel-cage fans blow a cheet-load of air...I've just got to see if it's an air mass that can be be focused for this application.
This is NOT my college thesis or my big idea for a course credit. I'm hoping to make something that I've spent a lot of time considering in a lot of different applications. I have HUNDREDS of hours of my time invested in the idea itself and THOUSANDS of dollars on the line. If it works, I'll bottle and sell it. If it doesn't, I'll be the only guy on earth with a low pressure, high RPM squirrel-cage charged intake system that can provide me with a solid, proven 6psi boost of intake pressure and one of the coolest looking and sounding supercharger systems anywhere.
I appreciate all the personal messages guys. Feel free to send me questions as I go.
TO THE FEW OF YOU I SENT PHOTOS TO: Please keep them completely private for now. This idea isn't something I want stolen and half-a55ed into obscurity. This is a VW thing. Let's keep it that way for the time being....


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Just wanted to give a shout to the guy who sent me the aerial dynamic breakdown offline. I didn't get your handle, but your data proved that I needed to have the compressor fluted so that it created a more dense pressure wave as it reaches the exit. It also confirms that the air flowing against a "wall" is capable of more speed in every scenario except for the ultimately impossible vortex-type design.
You guys are completely awesome. I'm still working away on my design so that I can get restarted some time tomorrow. If all goes well, I should have a completed piece in-hand by mid-week. You are appreciated Steven. Don't have your handle, but I thank you for the info.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Very interesting ideas--I have subscribed to this one.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (deeeGLI)*

Bumped to the top..


----------



## mk4vr6 $ pit (Oct 4, 2008)

this design sounds very promising...my pops an engineer and old school motor head..i brought this to his attention...he read it.. he says run with it. rock on.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk4vr6 $ pit)*

Alright guys. Two developments to take note of.
First, my raw materials were delayed for whatever reason, but they are finally here.
Second, I did one last computer model and test and found out that the pressure this thing will generate will be far, far greater than I expected. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 40psi.
A lot of you guys have been asking about the possibility of making multiples and selling them. Let's just say that until it blows, it blows. I'd LOVE nothing more than to have made something worthwhile, but let's keep in perspective my limited skills with a lathe. A quick "for-instance" would be the fact that I've already sent out to have pulleys cut elsewhere. One one-thousandth of an inch off of the absolute center of the impellers rotation and the only thing it will blow is leaves.
Quick design notes for those of you following along for the physics aspect of the design. I had to modify my housing and found that adding internal vanes that helped to "focus" the charge apparently added linearity and reduced flow resistance further. Also, as much as I wanted to keep a more square air intake and exhaust ports, the truth is that there is no efficient way of funneling the turbulent-free "square" charge to mesh with the round port on a typical throttle body without killing the efficiency entirely.
Finally, I made a miscalculation on the blade pitch as well. If I round the apex of each vane on the impeller to a "U" shape...kind of like a Jai alia bat, the rotational speed can be reduced by using a slightly larger pulley and greatly reduce the necessary rotational speed which should , SHOULD extend the unit's life-cycle.
Basically, if all of the stuff works like the physics models seem to be showing they will, this thing will blow like a Bangkok hooker.
Long live ingenuity...


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

can't wait to see a beta or prototype, watever, of this this creation!


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Hi guys,
I think I'll be able to post some photos tonight or tomorrow, but my freaking video camera wasn't locked down and it fell of the tripod...so I have about 3 minutes of video of the first set of pieces were being lathed and a very quick shot of me screaming an obscenity.








Anyway, I'm posting to see if any of you can provide me with a few photos of a generic ABA "additional accessory" bracket or even a supercharger bracket that has been fabricated to mount to the front side of the ABA engine block? I'm a sihtty welder. Thus far I've been working with tungsten steel to create a mounting platform in order to have a very strong, heat-resistant mount...but I just found through another engineer that carbon forty reinforced aluminum would be about 15 pounds lighter and maybe even a bit stronger than the steel.
I want to build the bracket as a two-piece unit. The main piece will be the mounting "leg" bolted to the block at multiple points. The second piece will be bolted to that piece in something similar to a tongue & groove wood cut. Basically I'd like to incorporate a "floating" platform with a bit of leeway for adjustments while I'm dialing her it.
Any reference photos of ANY mounts at all would be great.
Back to the grind...









PS - I've done some hardcore searching all over the web, but there just aren't all that many available from non-corporate sources.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Lets see some pics? How has the CNC maching been going so far on your design?


_Modified by Scooter98144 at 11:23 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

Finally got pics off camera. Uploading a few high-res and a butt-load of pre-fab and fab pictures. All of my pieces are made (or bought) and ready to be assembled.
Fooked up he lathe last week...so had to grind down the housing manually. It sounds simple until you try dragging about 1/2 ft. or raw metal out of a solid-core piece of aluminum to make a housing. Instead of having the housing bright and shiny, like I had planned, it will now be anodized and then powder-coated on the outside.
Looks like that upload will take about an hour...so I'm gonna' grab lunch.
Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

This is all for now. Camera media disk shorted out, but I got a few pics. When payday rolls around I'll get some big photos.
























I'm still trying to locate a functionally correct ABA engine accessory mount instead of building one from scratch. If anyone has a photo or two of another brand of mounting platform for a pulley system, please post up some pictures.








*PS - Please excuse the blown out portions. When my camera decided to kill the memory card, it took my on-board flash with it...so I used my trusty Maglight.* 


_Modified by munkittrick at 3:06 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

lookin' good! (from what i can see) waiting patiently for the finished product and or some boost vids!


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (TVR)*

I was riding high on the feeling of having all of the pieces milled and I decided to test my clearances before I tried to run the housing and impeller through a mock high speed rotation (IE, assembled and spun by a high-speed drill)...when low and behold my end-cap bearings popped out. I'm going to need to re-mill the entire enclosure and leave more material for a more secure bearing mount. Granted, the drill is a turbine polisher running at 12k...but this thing is going to see upwards of 20k daily. I purchased high-end bearings and expected them to be okay, but now I'm looking into even stronger carbon-40 grade steel so that they will keep their composure.
Also, I rand the prop/impeller without an oil feel line and it got hotter than hell in 2 minutes flat...so that's top of he list before I do any other testing.
New material arrives tomorrow an I'll try to get some vids up. So far the videos that I have are me cussing at the ASE-to-metric conversion calculations.
Life is good! Check-in later....


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? NO ELCTRIC CRAP <&l ... (munkittrick)*

This actually looks really promising. Good luck with the end result. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (The Rice Cooker)*

subscribed
perhaps @ some point you could utilize some already made stuff
like starting out with a porsche to win a race
sc bearings r the weakness
i've seen some bearing inside a bearing planetary solutions that are working patented
although i haven't designed sc bearings, needle bearing have allot more surface contact, like straight cut gears vs helical
maybe you ought to use someone else's transmission
the constant boost is something worth going after
i would love sc 6 psi everywhere
although the vortex design pretty much needs min rpms to maintain centripital force, it would be neat to see your simpler prototypes making 6 psi, (starting @ some rpm)
i personally think the bearings are gonna give you a headache


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (The Rice Cooker)*

What program did you use to make the middle rendering? It looks cool that is for sure. The bottom photo looks like a generic lathe photo as the part on that do not match any thing on the table. Even the table on the top photo looks wrong.
Frankly unless you post something decent i am going to have to call fake on this..
If I end up being wrong then I will eat crow and be most red faced but untill then I think we are getting BSed.
So were did you learn to do such amazing machine work as in one post you work in the "I work in television and health care" Then in another post you also "I write Adobe Photoshop plugins"
In one post you also work in the "Ha, ha! Since I work in the graphics software industry" 
Fill us in and post something real..



_Modified by Scooter98144 at 1:42 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_ The bottom photo looks like a generic lathe photo as the part on that do not match any thing on the table. Even the table on the top photo looks wrong.

I would disagree.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Scooter98144)*

A Canon A430 is the camera model. It kind of sucks, but it's all I've got. I don't mean to claim credit for something I didn't do, which is what I said. I didn't make the gears myself as I'm incapable, but fake sounds kind of harsh. Feel free to unsubscribe if you like, but I'm not going to stop until I've succeeded or failed. Love it or leave it, I guess.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Scooter98144)*

Scooter98144, aren't you the guy I spoke to one the phone about your experience in fabrication a few weeks ago (Scottie, I think)? Are you angry because I couldn't afford to use you on the project? I'm not sure if you're the same guy, but after re-reading your post, it kind of comes off as personal.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*

Nope that was some one else. Only parts I have done are carbon fiber parts and some intercooler work for my supercharger kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_Scooter98144, aren't you the guy I spoke to one the phone about your experience in fabrication a few weeks ago (Scottie, I think)? Are you angry because I couldn't afford to use you on the project? I'm not sure if you're the same guy, but after re-reading your post, it kind of comes off as personal.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Scooter98144)*

Alright. It just sounded like something that was a little personal. No harm done. I'm going to post some video on Monday or Tuesday.
A guy sent me an email the other day about making the blades out of CF, but I was wary thinking that the prolonged heat might weaken or cause them to fray, but he clarified a "cold press" that might work.
A. What do you know about that?
B. Does it involve an autoclave?
C. Wouldn't the extremely light weight make holding pressure harder at lower rotational speeds?

As a postscript to my earlier message, the gear on the honer was trashed. I was going to make a gear instead of a pulley from the alternator, but then found that I could use the crank and a slightly wider serpentine belt that could pull the added weight. That gear is now my paperweight.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_ Alright. It just sounded like something that was a little personal. No harm done. I'm going to post some video on Monday or Tuesday.
A guy sent me an email the other day about making the blades out of CF, but I was wary thinking that the prolonged heat might weaken or cause them to fray, but he clarified a "cold press" that might work.
A. What do you know about that? I know to a degree at can be done.. Look into the GE-NX turbo fan engine. The main turbo fan blades are composites. However you would need a degree in composites and very special manufacturing equipment to even get started. Much better off using billet aluminum and picking the correct alloy for the stresses involved.
B. Does it involve an autoclave? Yes you would need an autoclave as well as a lot of other specialized tools and the ability to precision machine the molds. Not to mention all the design and stress analysis in making a part that will not shred it's self. Plus you have already done a fan and a housing. I did not know you had access to a 5 axis cnc machine to make that or did you find it already made and your building a drive system?
C. Wouldn't the extremely light weight make holding pressure harder at lower rotational speeds? The weight of the blade would have nothing to do with holding pressure. It has more to do with the G forces the blade would experience. If your blade is spinning at say 20,000 rpm what do the tips weigh at that speed and how strong do they need to be. If you use an alloy you should be able to calculate the amount of material and of what type to use to not fly apart under that sort of strain. Last thing you want is it flying apart and getting sucked into an engine.

As a postscript to my earlier message, the gear on the honer was trashed. I was going to make a gear instead of a pulley from the alternator, but then found that I could use the crank and a slightly wider serpentine belt that could pull the added weight. That gear is now my paperweight.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_ I'm not going to stop until I've succeeded...

If this becomes true, putting it here on the internet would of been the worst idea, most likely this is patentable.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
If this becomes true, putting it here on the internet would of been the worst idea, most likely this is patentable.

There are actually two patents pending and possibly another if I can get the frigging step-down gears cut correctly. The most important part for me was not infringing on another patent as the design came together. I sincerely,sincerely doubt that there's anyone out there who would buy the design to manufacture, but who knows.
After three frigging weeks of trial and error, access to a whole world of metal machine shop and a .25 degree margin for error...I have pity on the next guy who tries this.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*

Were did you find the fan blade and the housing in the photo you posted?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_
...access to a whole world of metal machine shop and a .25 degree margin for error...I have pity on the next guy who tries this.

Perhaps the title of this thread is misleading.... by no means is this "home made" by general definition......perhaps those who have a cott setup in a corner of a machine shop


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (GTijoejoe)*

I suppose that there are some who might find it a bit misleading, but I only have access to the shop as part of a deal with a friend, and I'm already over the bounds of that agreement...so my time is short. I originally hoped to ask the question of the likelihood of a non-commercial charger holding 6psi., which is why I posted with a question mark. I was REALLY hoping that someone else, ANYONE else had done this.
At present, if all happens as planned, it should hold true to a very high rotational velocity, but as others have stated here and the other forum, wind velocity does not infer actual pressure values. Being that my overall skill with a CNC machine and a lathe is less than 70%, I'm learning all of this the hard way. I only have a week to go and unless I can get my tolerances to mesh correctly, I'll have done a lot of work for nothing. That's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (munkittrick)*

Just wonderin why u didn't use a m90 charger from a tbird or Monte carlo SS and go off that


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Darth-Vento)*

Not to be to harsh but as far as I could see no parts were ever made. The Engineering behind the idea was total fail as well. So this thread is pretty much dead.
Grats on trying to make a new and better wheel.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: >>> Homemade supercharger hold a steady 6psi? ... (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Not to be to harsh but as far as I could see no parts were ever made. 

***crickets***


----------

